# **UPDATE WITH GENDER** 5th son or 1st daughter??



## Lashes85

Here's my scan picture from today, dated at 12w 2d. Will I be welcoming my 5th son or a very first daughter?? ;-)



https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/IMG-20130806-WA0000.jpg


----------



## Lashes85

Here's another picture xx


https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/PicsArt_1375785078573.jpg


----------



## hylokitty321

Im not an expert or anything but From what I've been seeing and hearing about nubs..
That looks like a girl nub.. straight and long and isn't really pointing upwards
So my guess would be your going to have your first little princess

Congratulations... When do u find out 

Wish u a healthy pregnancy !! xx


----------



## lucky_star

I don't believe in the bub theory but in gonna say girl!! I've had boys and I'm pregnant with my first girl. And her just looked more girls to me!! Hard to explain. I'm gonna say girl just because it looks like one to me!! Lol when do you find out??


----------



## Lashes85

Thank you girls  I hope your right.

My next scan is sept 23rd but im going to book a private scan for when im 16 weeks.

I've been convincing myself its another boy even though I have felt so much sicker and tired with this one. I've felt so ill. But having my scan yesterday has gave me some hope, the entire scan I was thinking it could very well be my girl because the nub was so flat the entire time. Plus the skull is so different to my boys. Im just petrified to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## Lashes85

lucky_star said:


> I don't believe in the bub theory but in gonna say girl!! I've had boys and I'm pregnant with my first girl. And her just looked more girls to me!! Hard to explain. I'm gonna say girl just because it looks like one to me!! Lol when do you find out??

Do you feel any different this time? Whats your cravings like? Xx


----------



## lau86

I think it's a girl the skull looks girly to me


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## Louise88

Both nub and skull are girly good luck I hope you get your girl :D


----------



## ClairAye

Looks like my son's scans, but people also say my son's scans look girly :haha:


----------



## lucky_star

I really don't crave much but if I had to say something I'd say sweets. I was more sick at the beginning, its time this pregnancy I have more pains that I never had with my other pregnancy I don't know if that's because its my fourth and my body just can't handle pregnancies like it use to! But I feel way different this time, and I know its different for person to person and every pregnancy is different. But I felt way different this time..so I think since you have had 4 you know your body best. And if you feel completely different this time then I think you have a good chance!!


----------



## Lashes85

Anymore guesses? Xx


----------



## lesh07

I really think pink. Looks like a straight nub. x


----------



## Piperette

Looks girly to me. Good luck.


----------



## poppy666

Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014 - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lisa_84

Girly nub! :)


----------



## decemberose

I think girl! I have 3 boys and finally got my girl. Good luck! :)


----------



## pokatobug

I'm guessing girl from what I have read about skull theory. :flower:


----------



## Lashes85

poppy666 said:


> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:

Haha, I've been warned about girls being nightmares. Im sure shes worth it though. Did you feel any different with your little girl compared to you boys? xx


----------



## poppy666

Lashes85 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:
> 
> Haha, I've been warned about girls being nightmares. Im sure shes worth it though. Did you feel any different with your little girl compared to you boys? xxClick to expand...

Yeah she worth it. No felt no different was convinced it was another boy. Went for a sexing scan at 16 weeks the lady asked if we decided on names, we said we had quite a few for a boy but not bothered about girl names, she then turned to me and said 'I suggest you start thinking of some cos its a Girl' I cried my eyes out :cloud9: She couldnt carry on with scan for 10 minutes cos my crying was jigging my belly all over :haha: but still wasnt convinced till she was born. Took me 20 minutes to change her 1st dirty nappy lol much harder down there than boys


----------



## decemberose

poppy666 said:


> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:

I think this is true! My boys seemed so much easier as babies. I was warned. Lol


----------



## poppy666

decemberose said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:
> 
> I think this is true! My boys seemed so much easier as babies. I was warned. LolClick to expand...

Lol correct, Serenity had me in slow labour for 2 days, she also had Colic, Reflux and allergy to milk was a nightmare her first 6 months, i have to say if she was my first she would of been my last :haha:


----------



## _jellybean_

Saw your post on ingender too. Girl but of course it could rise. Don't think it will though but I think it's good to not think its definitely a girl, just in case. But really think its pink hon.


----------



## veryproudmum

Girl :flower:xx


----------



## lucky_star

When do you find out??


----------



## Lashes85

decemberose said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:
> 
> I think this is true! My boys seemed so much easier as babies. I was warned. LolClick to expand...




poppy666 said:


> decemberose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Your scan looks a bit like my girl scan, i have 4 boys and my youngest is a girl, so good luck, but ps.... girls are a nightmare compared to my 4 boys as babies :haha:
> 
> I think this is true! My boys seemed so much easier as babies. I was warned. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol correct, Serenity had me in slow labour for 2 days, she also had Colic, Reflux and allergy to milk was a nightmare her first 6 months, i have to say if she was my first she would of been my last :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, I have been warned by several friends with girls. But im sure it will be sooooo worth it just to finally get my daughter. Im starting to doubt im getting one though :( xx


----------



## Lashes85

lucky_star said:


> When do you find out??

I find out on Sunday. Im so nervous. Really think im going to be leaving disappointed :( xx


----------



## Lashes85

_jellybean_ said:


> Saw your post on ingender too. Girl but of course it could rise. Don't think it will though but I think it's good to not think its definitely a girl, just in case. But really think its pink hon.

Thank you jellybean. I did go for a scan at 13+3 due to bleeding, and the nub looked very flat & forked still. I think I did allowed the 100% girl guesses get to my head. But from constantly searching the net for similar nubs and coming across a lot that turned out to be boy in the end. My hope is fading fast. X


----------



## daviess3

I think it looks Girly to, can't wait to see your update! At how many weeks was this? X


----------



## Lashes85

daviess3 said:


> I think it looks Girly to, can't wait to see your update! At how many weeks was this? X

I was 12w 2d with this scan. So time to rise :( but it did look the same at 13w 3d just didn't get a pic. Xx


----------



## sunshine314

I think daughter by the skull. I can't tell from the nub :) GOod luck!


----------



## Lisa_84

I had the same thing where I got mostly all girl guesses (especially on ingender) and guess what? I got my baby girl! :) I can totally understand why it seems impossible, because you really want it, but just to let you know you really do have a 50/50 chance each time so your little princess may be on the way! Sending pink baby dust your way :)


----------



## daviess3

I had mainly girl guesses with my daughter an like ur pic a fork an long an I was 12+2! I always wanted a girl ( my sis has 3 boys!) so like u I didn't get my hopes up!! But along sge came! An now I expecting no2 an I think another girl as nub looks Girly, I will b thrilled either way, I hope u get ur Girly, can't wait for yr update. After buying for 3 boys its nice to buy Girly things but like other ladies have said, girls r very much harder work than boys!!! From the start were high maintenance! Good luck chick x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl! Good luck!! :)


----------



## Lashes85

Thank you girls. 
You don't know how much I hope you're right. Will definitely update tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Lashes85

4.5hrs to go. So nervous!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww good luck! I'm excited to find out! :)


----------



## lau86

Got my fingers crossed for you lashes!


----------



## daviess3

Will b thinking of you lashes, either way I hope for a healthy baby ( I do think girl) but if its a boy that's fabulous to xx


----------



## capegirl7

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Louise88

I'm hoping no update means good news ;)


----------



## anrugg

Update??


----------



## mum2rugrats

Stalking your thread :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you find out yet? :)


----------



## Lashes85

Baby..... GIRL!! Arrrrggghhh!! Im on cloud 9 right now. Im seriously in shock. Never thought this dream would come true...

here she is (feels sooo weird saying she lol)

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/20130901_174032.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/20130901_174002.jpg

and the longest legs you've ever seen...

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/20130901_143111.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/20130901_173844.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!! So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## amazed

Congrats x


----------



## lucky_star

That's awesome!! I know this feeling as I have 3 boys and my girl on the way! This is our last baby and thought I had no chance of having a girl. It's been a month since I found out and I'm still having a hard time believeing it. And your potty shot looks just like mine did!! Congrats to you


----------



## mum2rugrats

awwwwww SO happy for you!!! Happy pink shopping hunni, and what beautiful scan pics they are xxxxxxx


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats! Awesome news!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! Lovely news x


----------



## Louise88

Aww wow congrats! I'm thrilled for you! Looks like she's a super model in the making with those legs hehe


----------



## Lashes85

Haha, I seriously can't believe the length of her legs!! She was sucking her toes they're that long haha xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah she looks like a little frog with her long legs, my Lexi was the same an she still has long legs now! I'm so chuffed for you, enjoy shopping for a pink one!! It's such fun!!! Congrats again to you an your family xx


----------



## Srrme

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa_84

Congratulations, she's beautiful! :)


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie :flower:

After having 4 boys it took me ages when my daughter was born to say 'she' i kept saying he for a good few weeks :haha:


----------



## jewelia

Congrats! You must be over the moon :) She'll be a beautiful long-legged girl with four older brothers to watch out for her. How blessed!


----------

